# Wine Making Radio



## FentonCellars (Dec 18, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has heard this yet. I'm now just listening to this...

http://www.winemakingradio.com/


----------



## Luc (Dec 18, 2007)

Winemaking radio stopped a few months ago because the
producer had too much to do. I think he overworked himself.

There is also:

http://www.talkshoe.com/talkshoe/web/talkCast.jsp?masterId=18

That is the podcast of some guys calling themself the cellar dwellers.
It is not as serious as the winemaking radio shows but still a bit of fun to listen to the guys joking themselves through a one hour podcast.

Luc


----------



## Noontime (Dec 20, 2007)

Hopefully winemaking radio will be back soon. It seems like he's looking at structuring it differently, getting help, etc. I would love to hear new shows, so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Shiraz4me (Jan 4, 2008)

Great, I'll check out Talkshoe.


----------

